# Nikon SB26 Question and Kudos



## mangorockfish (Apr 28, 2018)

First let me say a great big Thank You for all who pointed me to the Strobist web site.   Now, for my question.  Can I use my SB26 Speedlight on my Nikon D7000 camera without fear of it frying my camera?  Thanks


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes. The SB26 is a 5.4v Nikon flash unit.
Nikon DSLR camera speedlight circuits can handle any flash unit up to 250v, as long as the voltage is not a negative voltage.

However, Nikon speedlight circuits are nominally rated at 12v.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2018)

YES...I've used multiple Vivitar and Nikon SB-series  flashes from the 1980's on multiple Nikon d-slrs with NO problems; Nikon d-slr's can handle very,very high trigger voltages. Luckily however, the Nikon SB series flashes have pretty low triggering voltage levels.


----------

